# Sony RX-1



## unpopular (Sep 9, 2012)

Now. I know there have been fixed focal length, fixed lens professional/high end cameras. Fuji made a few medium format systems in this vein.

But, wtf is up with the Sony RX1? At $3,000 who could this possibly be marketed to? Don't get me wrong, it looks like a sexy little camera with a full frame sensor. But it definitely makes me wonder what they were thinking.



> The guys from Photoprice Canada leaked the super secret pics of a new Full Frame camera with fixed(!) Carl Zeiss 35mm f/2.0 compact lens on it! So the big Sony surprise wasn&#8217;t really a NEX alike interchangeable camera but rather a big RX100 compact camera alike camera. This is a super nice camera but my first thought was&#8230;&#8221;_damn, I would have loved to have it with interchangeable E-mount like the upcoming VG900_&#8221;







(No NEX PRO camera. There will be a Sony RX1 Full Frame fixed lens camera instead (pictures leaked!) | sonyalpharumors)


----------



## kassad (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree it could be a sweet camera but at that price point I can't see there being a market for it.   If the price was below $2000 it would be a much more competitive camera.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Target Market? Silly hipsters with decent paychecks? And Yuppies that are wanna-be Hipsters?


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

At this price a hipster could shoot a M3 and still have money left over for film!


----------



## Helen B (Sep 10, 2012)

I, and many others I suspect, been waiting for the digital equivalent of a Rollei 35S, and the RX100 comes very close but it isn't quite there. The RX1, if it is real, looks bigger and just a little more expensive - I reckon that the 35S sold for the equivalent of about $800 in 2012 dollars when it was new.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

I know what you mean. I my favorite camera is the Canonette, I always wanted a digital version - even daydreamed of canabalizing a mechanically failed DSLR to make it happen.

But $3,000??


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 10, 2012)

I was at the Tampa International Mall on a week day.  Apple store was PACKED. Sadly the Sony store with more floor space (and high tech products wall to wall) had 3 people.  And they were all employees.  Sony may want to check itself and offer up a new grand slam TV, camera, laptop, speaker system, or *SOMETHING that will sell*.  

Name any product Sony provides and its easy to name a competitor crushing it with their like product.

STEP IT UP, SONY!


----------



## Helen B (Sep 10, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Name any product Sony provides and its easy to name a competitor crushing it with their like product.



The RX100 - what like product crushes that?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 10, 2012)

Helen B said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Name any product Sony provides and its easy to name a competitor crushing it with their like product.
> ...



The camera product segment as a whole is being crushed as bad as Samsung is crushing TVs, Apple is crushing 'puters, and everyone is crushing their speakers.  I can't deny they may have a niche market "within" here and there but no great seller and stock down like 35-40% for the year.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw a video about this on sgnl. Looked pretty sexy but the price was pretty steep. Wish it had a evf on it too.


----------

